# Climber/Crew Leader Wanted-Columbus,OH



## greenguy08 (Apr 11, 2010)

Small, fast-growing company looking for highly skilled climber/ crew leader. Must be dedicated and reliable, proficient at technical rigging and crane-assisted takedowns. Landscape experience (plant/shrub id and pest knowledge) and certification (or ability to obtain cert.) is a plus.
Great pay and room to grow with the company for the right individual. Email resume to:
[email protected]


----------



## greenguy08 (May 5, 2010)

Still looking for a good climber.


----------



## green-n-yellow (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck finding a tree monkey that likes to work here in central Ohio! The last idiot I hired almost killed half of the crew he was working with! I started hiring my employees from southern Ohio and Kentucky where work like this is just another day at the park for them! But that is easier for me anyhow, because I do most of my logging down there anyhow.


----------

